# Channel 101 annoyance



## Lammo (Dec 14, 2004)

New odd behavior from my 522. Whenever I watch a program recorded on my 522 and stop the program, the 522 sets itself to Channel 101. Example: I was watching the Military Channel, 195, switched to watch This Old House recorded from my local PBS station, 7, finished watching TOH, stopped it and the 522 was set to 101. In the past it has always returned to whatever channel it was on prior to watching a recording. What the heck is going on and how do I kill this? I never watch anything on 101.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

The Military Channel, 195 is on free preview this month.

Usually, when when you watch a recording and finish watching it, it will go to channel 101 if the previous channel you had it on before you started watching the DVR recording is a free preview channel.

At least for me anyways.


----------



## Lammo (Dec 14, 2004)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> The Military Channel, 195 is on free preview this month.
> 
> Usually, when when you watch a recording and finish watching it, it will go to channel 101 if the previous channel you had it on before you started watching the DVR recording is a free preview channel.
> 
> At least for me anyways.


Looks like you're right. Just tried it going from Fox News to a recording and back and it stayed on Fox News. Thanks!


----------

